# Are you in, or Are you out?



## ms_tavares

I was wondering if there’s a cool colloquialism for “Are You In, or Are You Out?”  I’d like to use it as a catch-phrase for an ad to take a trip to Spain. The ad would be aimed at getting students to go. 
Gracias.


----------



## Palestina Libre

Pues en las revistas de jóvenes se usa: In y Out como lo que está de moda, o anticuado/hortero.

¿Estás In o Out? 
A ver otras opiniones....


----------



## Xavignea

Otra opción podría ser:

*¿Estás dentro o estás fuera?*

Salu2,


----------



## Mirlo

En este caso: (una idea)
Van o no van

Saludos,


----------



## a.d.o.m.

In this case, *in *& *out *mean _to be in fashion_ & _old fashioned_? If they do, it would be *estar a la moda *& *estar pasado de moda / estar anticuado*


----------



## peterfenn

a.d.o.m. said:


> In this case, *in *& *out *mean _to be in fashion_ & _old fashioned_? If they do, it would be *estar a la moda *& *estar pasado de moda / estar anticuado*


 
Por desgracias no quiere decir eso. Es más bien para ver si se apunta la gente o no al viaje.


----------



## peterfenn

ms_tavares said:


> I was wondering if there’s a cool colloquialism for “Are You In, or Are You Out?” I’d like to use it as a catch-phrase for an ad to take a trip to Spain. The ad would be aimed at getting students to go.
> Gracias.


 
I think you could say something like: 
_¿¿Os animáis, o no??_


----------



## a.d.o.m.

oh! thanks for clarifying peterfenn  Yeah, now that I know what it means, I can say I agree with Peterfenn. 

¿Os animáis?


----------



## afterlife

*¿Estamos o no estamos?* is another option.


----------



## verence

I would look for a sentence that suggests that, if you don't come, you are a loser...

Maybe: "¿Te lo vas a perder?" (I think I've heard this one before...)


----------



## Mirlo

peterfenn said:


> I think you could say something like:
> _¿¿Os animáis, o no??_


 
Me gusta esta "Se animan, o No (se animan).

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

¿Vienes o qué?


----------



## verence

Había pensado en el "¿Vienes o qué?", pero me parecía un poco borde...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues entonces no hay más que ponerle la sonrisita al lado


----------



## verence

Pues puede parecer una tontería, pero sí que me gusta la idea, sí...


----------



## hellohola123

i would say estamos o no estamos?

with a question mark at the start.


----------



## Palestina Libre

¿Te vienes o qué?
¿Te apuntas o qué?


----------



## fgetz

EE.UU
¿tiene ganas, o qué?


----------



## Mirlo

Palestina Libre said:


> ¿Te vienes o qué?
> ¿Te apuntas o qué?


 
"te vienes"  ?????


----------



## Fernita

Otra:

_*¿Contamos contigo o no?*_


----------



## absent_155

Una más:

¿te vienes o te quedas?


----------



## Fernita

*¿Ganas o te lo pierdes?*


----------



## hellohola123

isnt venirse rude?


----------



## verence

No it isn't. Why did you think that?


----------



## Selgas

Otra... ¡Qué!... ¿Te apuntas?


----------



## Palestina Libre

Creo que hello/hola a lo que se refiere es a "correrse" y venirse.


----------



## hellohola123

maybe im getting mixed up. is it venir thats rude, and morirse?


----------



## gurseal

Dr. Quizá y otros foreros, en inglés usamos mucho _come_ para expresar _go_. Hace muchos años un gaditano me corrigió cuando hice lo mismo en español. O sea, _I'm coming_ significa _voy_ en vez de _vengo_. ¿Debo entender por el comentario de Dr. Quizá que es posible intercambiar _ir_ y _venir_, que no es absoluta esa regla que me enseñó mi amigo gaditano?

Which of the two verbs would be more appropriate for a copywriter to use?
_¿Venís_ o _vais_ para expresar _are you in_?


----------



## peterfenn

gurseal

Basically, with the use of "come" to express the idea of joining up with someone/some people, whether it translates as _ir_ or _venir_ depends entirely on the speaker; if it's said by he/she who is coming and is in that precise moment not yet with "the group", you use _*ir* _(e.g. "I'm just coming" = _*Ahora voy*_); but if it's said by someone who is expecting someone else to come, or by a person who will be coming (back) later but is already with "the group", then you say use _*venir*_ like in English (e.g. "Are you coming?" = *¿Vienes?* / "I'm coming (back) in a bit = _*Ahora vengo/vuelvo*)._

Therefore, to anwser your question, in this case it would be correct to use _venir_, as it's expressed by someone who wants others to come.


----------



## Mirlo

verence said:


> No it isn't. Why did you think that?


 
(to) come/venirse en algunos países es el acto de "eyacular".
Cuando pones "te vienes" no suena bien para algunos.


Lo siento por ser la portadora de malas noticias.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

gurseal said:


> Dr. Quizá y otros foreros, en inglés usamos mucho _come_ para expresar _go_. Hace muchos años un gaditano me corrigió cuando hice lo mismo en español. O sea, _I'm coming_ significa _voy_ en vez de _vengo_. ¿Debo entender por el comentario de Dr. Quizá que es posible intercambiar _ir_ y _venir_, que no es absoluta esa regla que me enseñó mi amigo gaditano?
> 
> Which of the two verbs would be more appropriate for a copywriter to use?
> _¿Venís_ o _vais_ para expresar _are you in_?



Lo que ocurre es que en este caso "venir" equivale a "acompañar".

¿Vienes [con nosotros]? = ¿Nos acompañas? <> ¿Vas?

En cambio, con "ir", el hablante no se incluye a sí mismo y el significado no es equivalente.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Mirlo said:


> (to) come/venirse en algunos países es el acto de "eyacular".
> Cuando pones "te vienes" no suena bien para algunos.
> 
> 
> Lo siento por ser la portadora de malas noticias.



A mí eso me parece un anglicismo porque existe con ese significado "irse".


----------



## Mirlo

Dr. Quizá said:


> A mí eso me parece un anglicismo porque existe con ese significado "irse".


 
*COME:*

to move toward something *:* *approach* <_come_ here> *b:* to move or journey to a vicinity with a specified purpose <_come_ see us> <_come_ and see what's going on> *c *(1)*:* to reach a particular station in a series <now we _come_ to the section on health> (2)*:* to arrive in due course <the time has _come_> *d *(1)*:* to approach in kind or quality <this _comes_ near perfection>…
*often vulgar : to experience orgasm*


Ese uno de los significados (y es lo mismo en español), lo siento y por eso hay que tener cuidado con la traducción.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pero si es por eso por lo que digo que es un anglicismo.


----------



## gurseal

Ya entiendo, Dr. Quizá y peterfenn. Gracias.


----------

